# Mobil sweeper T3E Question



## mihall

I have a Mobil T3E sweeper. The sweeper works fine but it leaves a small windrow of dirt on each side of the rear broom. How do I eliminate this?

I suspect its something simple but I can't find anything in the manual about it.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## pwdr pshr

*dirt windrows T3E sweeper*

Hey Mike.

In my experiences with mobil sweeepers I have found that the rear sliders get bentand worn a little and and they will move out away from the rear broom leaving a gap the debris will pass by. The robbur skirt that runns on the base of the conveyor may not be running on the ground so dirt is passing underneath it. this will also cause dirt to get outside of the rear broom path. what type of rear broom do you run?

Sean


----------



## mihall

*Broom Type*

I am running the wafer poly broom that comes in segments that slide down over a shaft with spacers in between them.


----------



## pwdr pshr

*main broom*

hey Mihall.

What I have always used is a poly wafer, wire wafer combo with flat poly wafers on the ends. For example flat poly then wire convoluted wafer then poly convoluted wafer and so on until you get to other end then cap off with flat poly wafer. This combination works really well for heavy debris. Having said that if you choose this combo the wafers get installed opposite direction to oeach other. If your poly with the locate pins curve out to right then the other would curve to the left so they would look like the center of an hourglass- eg )( . I hope that helps. I use United Rotary Brush as a supplier.

Sean


----------



## fiascoinc

check the rubber flap that goes accross the bottom of the convayor in front of the rear broom


----------

